# Walla Walla



## mr drinky (Sep 19, 2012)

I know some of you are into wine. I am at SEA-TAC airport right now flying to Walla Walla to drink the vine for the next few days. Anyone been there or have recommendations? 

k.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 19, 2012)

Haven't been to Walla Walla, but if you can find Mac & Jacks African Amber in the airport it's a pretty good brew.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 19, 2012)

This had me really confused at first.... SEA-TAC - Seattle, that must be. But Walla Walla, Australia??? One of those classic Ozzie names - but of course in the Barossa Valley, a noteworthy wine place. Still, this sounded like one of the oddest wine pilgrimages ever. Fly all that way - but why not to Burgundy or Champagne instead? 

... Okay, so it turns out there's a Walla Walla, Washington, USA (... and right near 'Vancouver' Washington). Confusion resolved! lol :spin chair:


----------



## Korin_Mari (Sep 21, 2012)

I haven't been to Walla Walla, but if you're in Seattle at any point you should definitely grab yourself a jar of Loganberry Jam and a crumpet at the Pike Place Market. 

Remember, if you don't like the weather in Washington, wait 5 minutes. 

... I miss Seattle. ::tears a little:: 

I hope you have a blast on the West Coast!


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 21, 2012)

The walla walla sweets are in season.
My favorite sweet onion.
They won't keep very long but they sure do taste good.
When they show up in the stores, every night dinner has onions.

MS knife maker Bruce Bump lives there as well.
Look him up in the phone book and just show up at his house.
If you get a good welcome, tell him I sent you. If not.........
But be prepared to spend the day working around the forge.

Don't forget to bring doggie treats for the shop dogs.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 21, 2012)

Burl Source said:


> MS knife maker Bruce Bump lives there as well.
> Look him up in the phone book and just show up at his house.
> If you get a good welcome, tell him I sent you. If not.........
> But be prepared to spend the day working around the forge.
> ...



Funny you mentioned that. I met a wine maker last night (and got a bit drunk with him) and we talked about Bruce Bump for a good 30 or so minutes. The wine maker is a good friend of Bruce and was sincerely incredulous that someone would be interested in seeing his forge and knives. I think he asked me a dozen times: "Are you serious, you'd actually like to meet him and talk about knives?" Duhhh. Of course. He texted him several times while we were eating, so it may still happen. I just got to get sober.

k.


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 22, 2012)

If you get to meet Bruce and his wife you will enjoy them.
Very nice people.


----------



## cnochef (Sep 22, 2012)

For wine you can't beat Leonetti Cellars, Washington's cult wine:

www.leonetticellar.com

Don't know if you would be able to find a couple bottles in the area or not, but worth checking.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 23, 2012)

cnochef said:


> For wine you can't beat Leonetti Cellars, Washington's cult wine:
> 
> www.leonetticellar.com
> 
> Don't know if you would be able to find a couple bottles in the area or not, but worth checking.



Unfortunately, Leonetti isn't open to the public and the sister winery, Figgins, is very hard to get into too. I actually got a time to taste at Figgins, but I dropped the ball and didn't respond quick enough to their e-mail. At the end of the day, to try Leonetti will cost you -- a bottle goes for $95. 

With that said, I have to say that Walla Walla was an amazing place to visit with around 160 wineries in a very small area. It doesn't have the fuss of some other wine regions; it is more reasonably priced; easier to get around; and the wine makers there are accessible and extremely friendly. Winemakers twice took me and my bud out for dinner, and it really was a blast. I'm definitely going back, and thank goodness Alaskan Air has a special where you check a case of wine for free 

k.


----------

